# Tokina adds to their Cinema Vista lineup with the 40mm T1.5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2020)

> *Los Angeles, California, November 4, 2020 –* Tokina has today expanded its range of class-leading superfast aperture cinema prime lenses with the introduction of the new *Tokina Cinema Vista 40mm T1.5*. The much-requested 40mm focal length is considered by many to be the perfect ‘normal’ lens to portray a natural field of view on a large format cinema camera – and joins the existing seven-strong set of 18mm T1.5, 25mm T1.5, 35mm T1.5, 50mm T1.5, 85mm T1.5, 105mm T1.5, and 135mm T1.5 high resolution (8K+) Vista prime lenses. The mid-wide image created by the Vista 40mm T1.5 does not distract the viewer and offers a unique perspective when compared to the staple 35mm and 50mm focal length lenses.
> 
> 
> The Tokina Cinema Vista lens lineup of 135mm T1.5, 105mm T1.5, 85mm T1.5, 50mm T1.5, 40mm T1.5, 35mm T1.5, 25mm T1.5...



Continue reading...


----------



## jvillain (Nov 4, 2020)

I understand the crazy cost of cine zooms but for a short prime $7500 is pretty hard to choke down. I can get a matching pair of Pictor zooms with case that will cover pretty well this entire range for ~$5000 they are only T2 and S-35. But I have some fast protography primes I can add in if I really need the apature increase. As long as the "full frame" nazis don't succeed in making cinematography more expensive for every one I will be fine with them for years to come.


----------



## RunAndGun (Nov 5, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I understand the crazy cost of cine zooms but for a short prime $7500 is pretty hard to choke down. I can get a matching pair of Pictor zooms with case that will cover pretty well this entire range for ~$5000 they are only T2 and S-35. But I have some fast protography primes I can add in if I really need the apature increase. As long as the "full frame" nazis don't succeed in making cinematography more expensive for every one I will be fine with them for years to come.



All depends on what league you’re playing in. Sigma has a version for just over half as much and Zeiss has their version that is a little under triple as much. There are people out there that look at lenses like the Tokina’s as an incredible value and others that don’t. We have a crazy amount of choices today that most of us, just 10 years ago, would have never of imagined we would have.

I have a set of Canon CN-E‘s, but if I was buying from scratch today(pandemic aside), it would be a little tougher. The Sigma’s are great lenses at a good price. The Tokina’s are a little high, price wise, but on paper look incredible. And I’ve heard mixed things about them. The users seem to absolutely love them, but I’ve talked to dealers that tell me they have lots of QC problems with image quality.


----------

